# Cleanig the leather interior of a car



## Lynnette (Feb 9, 2006)

I am attempting to restore a 1976 Corvette Stingray. Nothing was done by the previous owner to maintain the car and there is mold on the leather interior. What should I do to get it cleaned?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

What type of mold? Black or white? Green?

I have used Murphy's Oil Soap on old moldy saddles and bridles (the white and the green molds) with good results. Also Horseman's One Step is a good cleaner and conditioner for leathers.


----------



## Lynnette (Feb 9, 2006)

White mold, thanks for the tip! I love murphys, I use it to clean my white board, I will give it a shot


----------

